# Baby box Admission



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a baby box where i collect baby things i like for a baby i hope to have. 

Am i just sad or is there anyone else that does the same thing?

xx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

My spare room is full of stuff. I bought nearly everything I needed when I was pregnant and then lost my baby so its all been sat there for the last 18 months


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

no its not sad. not sad at all. i do the exact same thing, i dont have alot, because my dp put his foot down  but i have a few things, a couple of vests, some scratch mits a rattle, a bottle, just small things. but in a way i think it helps, walking into stores and seeing all the baby things just kills. so i buy something very small ( and unisex) and cheap! it curbs my cravings to buy things, helps ease the pain a little, and im one step closer to my dream. i think though it could get very over the top. and for that u have to be carefull, going out and spending 300 quid or a crib or cot would be for me over the top.  i understand your predicament muffin, as u did have a baby to buy for, which is for me ok, and the sad news that u lost ur child, well i think its ok that u kept everything, its keeping hope alive. xxx


----------



## mclou (May 10, 2011)

hi there, i think if we are honest most of have bought the odd thing just in case. if it helps you then it is not a bad thing. when we first started ttc i bought some tiny baby vests with really sweet pictures on. then we bought a couple more things. i had a miscarriage 18 months ago and we are starting ivf/icsi in jan. i have put my box of things in the attic because i was starting to find it to hard seeing it. i like knowing it is there though just in case XXXXX


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks ladies,

Maybe i need to hide mine away, because it is upsetting everytime is see it, just want to bury my head in the baby clothes and cry! Not good....

Wish you all the best of lucky that those things will be used soon


----------

